# Alumilite clear and mixing colors



## Erik831 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been trying to make blanks with nice swirls using 2-3 colors with no luck , the colors eventually blend and end up with one color ... I have pearl ex powders and alumilite dyes. What is the procedure of making this kind of blanks?? I checked the library and didn't find anything related. Any piece of info is well appreciated .

Erik


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 28, 2013)

with alumilite you have to wait until the last sec to pour into your mold. The best way I can explain when to pour is to wait until you can really feel the heat in the mixing cups. When you feel that heat POUR and get under pressure FAST! That'll give you the best chance at good color seperation. The types of pigment don't really effect alumilite like they can PR. Well...as long as they don't contain moisture.


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 28, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> with alumilite you have to wait until the last sec to pour into your mold. The best way I can explain when to pour is to wait until you can really feel the heat in the mixing cups. When you feel that heat POUR and get under pressure FAST! That'll give you the best chance at good color seperation. The types of pigment don't really effect alumilite like they can PR. Well...as long as they don't contain moisture.



What would be best to use the alumilite dyes or the pearl ex powder?


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 28, 2013)

I use both.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 28, 2013)

Curtis has a video on his turntex site for getting colors mixed.


----------

